# Whisker Biscuit Bristle Damage



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

your center shot is off, or your knock point is off, my guess is your center shot


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Bristle damage is common with the whisker biscuit. It really isn't going to affect your shot until "it looks like an old tooth brush". You say you are a beginner, so I would advise to just keep shooting it until you get your form correct. After that, you will still see a new one bristle like that after several hundred shots. in short, its the nature of the beast.

I shoot a WB and it looks much worse than yours, but does not affect my shots. If the black bottom center ones start bristling, (the ones supporting the arrow at rest), then it will affect your shot.

For the record, my first one looked a lot worse after a couple weeks. Just a guess, but you are probably shooting a high vane like a blazer. High vanes will start carving path pretty quickly. Doesn't hurt its effectiveness.

JMTCW

Go


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I have seen several like that, try shooting it through some paper and see if your getting a good tear. I think your fletching confirms contact with the rest.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Green River said:


> I have seen several like that, try shooting it through some paper and see if your getting a good tear. I think your fletching confirms contact with the rest.


Yes! I just checked, when it is adjusted to center shot, the right fletching comes in contact with the riser (i see marking in the 2nd picture), or maybe the cable on the right as well (looks close but no marking).

I am also getting good tear on paper tuning.

So here is my attempt after center shot, two question is:

1. What if the right vane hits the riser again?
2. What if the right vane hits the cable?









Thanks for the information


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

To answer both questions, try rotating the nock so where the odd feather is on the left to get as much clearance as possiable or try shooting a bare shaft through paper and see if the tears change. Can't see the tip of your arrow, is it centered with the string?


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Green River said:


> To answer both questions, try rotating the nock so where the odd feather is on the left to get as much clearance as possiable or try shooting a bare shaft through paper and see if the tears change. Can't see the tip of your arrow, is it centered with the string?


Thanks for the reply, but the pro shop told me the odd vane must face up (is that not true) with the WB rest ? because I remember shooting recurve with odd facing left.

Here is another shot with the arrow (behind the string aligned)


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking at your picture shows that your top fletching is not aligned with your nock. When u rotate it that should bring your right fletching away from the riser.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just bought my son the same bow. It's pretty sweet. The odd fletching definitely goes up. Those black whiskers are stiffer and it would effect flight


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I will try shoot it at the range again tomorrow see how it goes


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

May be worth looking at vanes with a shorter profile. I shot a WB for a long time with 3" VaneTec SS. I'm starting to consider going back to that setup. The VaneTec's are a nice vane to use since they are a bit stiffer and hold up very well with that rest.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Update: So i was shooting with the WB rest centered, the shots are all going right (even with the sight all the way right).

So I ended up going to the pro shop, he suggested the rest to go a little left since I am finger shooting, basically now I am shooting with the rest slightly to the right.

The right side of the WB rest is still messy, right vane are getting black marks and wavey.

But with all that said, I can hit 20m right on the spot but at 30m the grouping are not so good.

I think if I keep training on my form and get some new vane, I should be good to go.

Thanks for the advise AT crew, I learnt alot.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

If you are shooting fingers your arrow is bending horizontally as it leaves the bow this is a natural occurence (archers paradox) this is more dramatic with finger shooters probably adding to the bristle damage you are seeing. 
If you are happy with your shooting stick with it, but I would not reccomend a biscuit or drop away with fingers a flipper rest like some Bodoodle models would be a better choice.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

SARASR said:


> If you are shooting fingers your arrow is bending horizontally as it leaves the bow this is a natural occurence (archers paradox) this is more dramatic with finger shooters probably adding to the bristle damage you are seeing.
> If you are happy with your shooting stick with it, but I would not reccomend a biscuit or drop away with fingers a flipper rest like some Bodoodle models would be a better choice.


Hi Sarasr, I am planning to change rest when I have enough $$ =]

What rest would you recommand for hunting ? Still Bodoodle ? I read a few forum, people kept saying ripcord or qad.

And do I need plunger in addition?

Sorry for the overwhelming questions, I really wanna shoot this thing well and go hunting in the future with it =D


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, if you are going to stay with fingers a rest that provides some give on a horizontal plain is best, could be as simple as the flipper and plunger, or others such as the Bodoodle that has fins supporting the bottom and side of the arrow.
If you go to the archery warehouse web site they have several options. I'm short on time but will follow up with you tonight.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

O.k. check out these and you will see what I mean;

AAE Cavalier Free Flyte - as well as several other like models. http://www.archerywarehouse.com/aaecavalier rests.html

Bodoodle Timber Doodle - http://www.archerywarehouse.com/store-products-1492-BoDoodle-Timberdoodle-II-Rest_1097683796.html

NAP Flipper rest + a berger button, I had a blast shooting this combo way back in the day...lol! Cheap but reliable


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

*Here is a video showing how the arrow leaves the bow similar to when shot with fingers*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CooGVoKquCY

Proper spine is key to be sure the arrow flexes around and not into the riser =(BOOOM goes the arrow) the type of rests I'm suggesting will give some measure of forgiveness in this instance.

That all said, I have a friend who shoot fingers out of a compound with a prong rest and is perfectly happy with his shooting. It can be done and done well, however IMHO, it is just not the the best option for the style, each to their own, and good luck.
If I can be of any further help feel free to pm me, assuming I didn't mess you all up....:laugh:


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Get blazer fletchings. I use them with mine and they stay straight


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

These arrow rests are not ideal for finger shooting -- change the rest to something more appropariate - or change to a release !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

I was reading down through the replies and was like... come on guys its the arrow shaft flexing from shooting with fingers.

Go with a rest designed for fingers... or shoot with a release. Shooting fingers on a wb rest will work but due to the horizontal flexing from shooting fingers it won't work well for long range.
The last time i shot fingers with a wb... the arrow flew out in seven peices that i could find... never found the rest of the shaft but i was happy i DIDN'T FIND IT IN MY HAND.


----------



## Red Cabomba (May 3, 2012)

When I got two friends into archery, one bought a Mission Riot and the other got a Craze. For some time, both insisted on shooting with fingers instead of using releases. They both had QAD drop-aways.. BUT.. they complained of slapping noise, and intermittent flyers. When I looked the bows over, the (inside of the) risers had obvious streaks from repeated vane scrapes. Finger release imparted sideways component to the string travel and caused the arrow rear end to slap the riser. So.. I loaned them a spare release to use and VOILA! - no more slap, no more scrapes, and their arrows flew true.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hi ice , lots of opinions so far , and none of them wrong , spine for a finger shooter is very important , didn't see poundage , DL or arrow spine you are shooting , but I would think your bow shop should have had you in the ball park ............ I know 2 finger flingers besides myself that have shot biscuits / fingers ....... mostly because of people saying we couldn't ......... the worst shooter of the 3 ( me ) avgs mid 290s with fingers and have all shot in the 500s on field rounds fingers ....... with that history , it is actually amazing how well a biscuit can work for a finger shooter , it is giving the arrow support all the way as the arrow leaves the bow , common logic says to use a rest with side support for archers paradox ...... you are with a biscuit , actually does a very good job of straightening the arrow out as it leaves the bow , as far as cock vane up ..... there is a little lee way there , as long as you are not running a vane thru the black bottom whiskers you will be fine , you should be able to rotate your cock vane to around 8:00 and still keep your bottom hen vane out of the black , this will give you a little more clearance of your riser/cables ............ just some thoughts , good luck to you , read thru all the replies , take the ones that seem to work the best for you ............ but you CAN slightly rotate those vanes


----------

